# Sandsuckers blog



## Weyport

Hi y'all..please be aware that I continue to add to my blog at http://sandsuckers.blogspot.co.uk/ including pictures of the Hanson and Cemex new buildings ...I'm always keen to hear of any corrections or additions to the blog...please send to [email protected] ..many thanks and take care out there.


----------

